# Pirate Joke



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

A pirate walked into a bar and the bartender said, "Hey, I haven't seen
you in a while. What happened? You look terrible."

"What do you mean?" said the pirate, "I feel fine." 

"What about the wooden leg? You didn't have that before."

"Well, we were in a battle and I got hit with a cannon ball, but I'm
fine now."

"Well, OK, but what about that hook? What happened to your hand?" 

"We were in another battle. I boarded a ship and got into a sword
fight.
My hand was cut off. I got fitted with a hook. I'm fine, really."

"What about that eye patch?"

"Oh, one day we were at sea, and a flock of birds flew over. I looked 
up and one of them sh*t in my eye."

"You're kidding," said the bartender, "you couldn't lose an eye just
from bird sh*t."

"It was my first day with the hook."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

Arrrrrr...arrrraaaarrrARARrrrrrarrrAAAArrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

So THAT'S why they go "Arrr! Arrr!" all the time!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

nice one.


----------

